# Beretta 418 Panther



## grunt1937 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am having no luck at finding an original magazine for a Beretta 418 Panther. Does anyone know if the magazine from a M950 or M21 will fit the M418?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta .25ACP models 318-1934, 1915/1919, 418, 418A, 418B, 418C, Panther-bantam, 419, 420, 421, will use the same magazine. So, I don't think so and least according to this website.

Beretta 6.35mm 1915 1919 418 318 1915 magazine 25ACP

You may want to try here?

All Available BERETTA FACTORY GUN PARTS; Bob's Gun Shop,Beretta Factory Gun Parts.Beretta Pistol Parts, Beretta Obsolete Pistol Parts. Beretta Shotgun Parts, Beretta Obsolete Shotgun Parts, Beretta Double Shotgun Parts. Beretta Automatic Shotgun Part


----------

